# whatsapp saute bug ?



## eckri (18 Décembre 2020)

sur l iphone 12 pro max et 1os 14.3  whatsapp lors d un appel vocal saute sans arret  (ecran noir) si on veut alterner avec la boite de message
avez vous ce probleme ?

merci


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)

Pas de soucis sur mon iPhone 11 Pro Max


----------



## eckri (19 Décembre 2020)

bizarre
merci


----------



## eckri (21 Décembre 2020)

etrange que personne d'autre n'ait ce probleme car un ami a moi c'est pareil, whatsapp saute d'une fenetre a l'autre avec un court ecran noir


----------

